# ATITool constant shutoff



## Champ (Aug 15, 2008)

I DLed ATITool, the latest version and it runs like poop.  I have Vista Ult. 32-bit.  When I hit max clock or mem, it instantly shuts off to a blue screen memory dumping I think.  Can anyone help?


----------



## Urbklr (Aug 15, 2008)

ATITool doesn't support 4850's.


----------



## Champ (Aug 15, 2008)

That's weak:shadedshu


----------



## Urbklr (Aug 15, 2008)

Champ said:


> That's weak:shadedshu



Why don't you try AMDGPUClockTool then?


----------

